# Puppy food bag feeding directions



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

KaMu said:


> Hello
> 
> Curious, maybe Im just being dense here but on our bag of Fromm puppy food the feeding chart says, for Roxy's age, the daily requirement is 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 cups.
> I feed this amount 3x per day, and still she seems hungry. She gets other small treats throughout the day during training) such as cherrios.
> Anyway...Im not over feeding her am I? rereading the food instructions It sounds like their reccommendation is 1 1/2 cup per day, total? Cant be.......


Don't go by the bag. Look at her, if she looks like she's got ribs sticking out, feed more. If you look above her and you can't see where her ribcage ends, or can't easily feel her ribs (should feel like two layers of towel over them, not a comforter), then feed less.

1.5 cups a day might be right for her, might not - my guys all eat different amounts, Storee eats 4-5 pounds of raw a day, while Ticket who isn't much smaller only has one. Bender gets under one pound and she's bigger than both of them.

Lana


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We don't really go by what the bag says - We never have. When she was a puppy, we gave her 1 cup three times per day (we fed her Canidae at that point). We didn't cut back enough when we should have, and she was slightly overweight for a period of time. It was embarrassing when we took her back to her breeder and he said, "Yep, she's overweight." I never want to have to put her on a "diet" again - Talk about sad puppy dog eyes!!! I felt terrible for her!!

We now feed her Fromm 4 Star Duck and Sweet Potato (FYI, the 4 Star line is all life stages). The bag recommends we feed her 4 cups a day, she gets 2 cups per day. She'd be a MOOSE if we fed her 4!!!

I agree with Bender - Go by the way she looks and feels. One thing about Goldens is that they (most of them) ALWAYS seem hungry. Sophie would eat all day, every day if we let her!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Steph and Lana
I dont think she is overweight, by your descriptions, but our vet visit is on Friday. I may weigh her here and feel her ribs  when she wakes up. She was 12 pounds when we got her 2 weeks ago. I know for sure she is NO 12 pound dog now lol. I can barely pick her up.
Thank You both


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Bender....1.5 cups divided into 3 portions....I think shed look at me like I was crazy feeding her those few morsals  But you know what? I want to do what right for her and mostly for her health. I posted some new pictures of her today she doesnt look exceptionally big. Thinking about it it, 4 cups a day is a bit much...time to reevaluate. Now, reading all about bloat today, Im in mild paranoia mode!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Really it depends on the calories but 4.5 cups/day for a 2 month old puppy sounds like a lot. My 75 lb., 11 month old male only gets 3.5 cups/day.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty will be a year next week and gets -2c twice a day of Euk LBP. He's at 63.8lbs (at my limit for picking up). We're just starting to slowly mix in Euk Lab formula. He certainly isn't overweight. I agree with Willow, 4.5 c a day sounds like a lot. Sorry, but aren't they ALWAYS hungry???


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I just got back from the vet yesterday and was told Jona is too skinny. I was feeding him 1/2 cup 3x a day. I am now feeding him 1 cup 3 x a day and about 7 of the Milk-Bone Original Dog Treats with Real Marrow (those are his favorite)


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ok so I took the bag back out of its container along with my measure cup. :doh: Its 1/2 cup measure not one cup! So shes actually been getting 3/4 cup three times a day ........
Gosh I apologize....and especially to poor Roxy who only had a half a cup of kibble tonight!!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely don't go by what the bag says. All dog food bags say to feed too much. We also feed Fromm and our boys get 2 cups a day, but they're older. For your pup's age, I would be feeding 3 cups a day.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Roxy will be pleased at 3 cups a day thats an increase  I attempted to weigh her on my own scale. The closest # I could get with her wiggling off the scale was somewhere between 17-20 pounds  Her vet appointment is Friday so Ill be curious to what her actual weight is.......she was 12.4 at 8 weeks


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Weigh yourself, then pick Roxy up and weigh again, the difference is her weight. I just did that with Marty as I know he ain't going to sit on the scale long enough.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

That worked, she is 20 pounds right on the button.


----------

